# Uniforms



## Super_wuman (10 Aug 2009)

Hey!
I couldn't exactly find anything in this thread, but I am sorry if there is something here that I am missing. If so, please direct me there 

I am currently going through my application process to become a NCM MP and I was wondering what the different dress was for different bases, (Navy, Airforce, Land). I heard a lot of different things and I was wondering if someone could clear it up for me . Thanks very much!

Kaitlyn


----------



## MikeL (10 Aug 2009)

Theres better things to be thinking about than what kind of uniforms you get...

Anyways, only uniforms I've seen MPs wear are CADPAT an Red Beret or their black uniform(looks like a civvie cop uniform) an red beret. Plus they will have their DEUs.


----------



## Super_wuman (10 Aug 2009)

Haha. Believe me I have researched a lot about MP's, actually for the past year. 

I was told that for Navy you wear a specific hat with your uniform, and you wear the white dress. Always with Air force you get the wedge, and so on. I was just wondering outside of your policing duties, like you dress uniform what the standards are. I am just curious. It's not like if they send me to Comox I am going to hate it because it's an Air force base, that's not me. For a girl, I'm not too picky lol.


----------



## garb811 (10 Aug 2009)

As Skeletor said, we now generally wear three different uniforms as the duties require:

Occupational Patrol Dress (OPD) - the daily dress of all pers in the Guardhouses as the rollout of Extraordinary Rapid Deployment (ERD) teams continues.

CADPAT - those persons posted to a Field Platoon or serving in the HQ of one of the Military Police Units.

Distinctive Environmental Uniform (DEU) - on parade, as ordered or posted to higher HQs.

The practice of persons, who are posted to a Guardhouse but not performing patrol duties, wearing Air Force Base Dress or Naval Combat Dress is being phased out.

The only time you wear your elemental headdress is with your DEU, the rest of the time it is the red beret.

_Edit:  Spelling_


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2009)

What your uniform consists of will depend on what element you are, not what base you are posted to.  You are thinking of the DEU for each element.  That is only for parades and other special occasions.  Other than that, your normal working uniform would be what -Skeletor- posted.


----------



## Super_wuman (10 Aug 2009)

Okay that defiantly makes sense  
Thank you very much! 

I have heard so many things from so many people. Not like the uniform really matters to me because it really doesn't. I was told that only land wear red beret and I was like ya, don't think so, better ask the guys who know the answers 

Thanks again!


----------



## rocksteady (24 Jan 2010)

So I'm looking for a link to the dress regs for MP's.  Secondly, I would like to know how we go about giving submissions for having MP clothing altered or clothing related issues.  Specifically, the fact that the:

Minutes of the Military Police Dress and Uniform Equipment Meeting 
10 Jun 08 CFPM Div/CF MP Gp Headquarters, Ottawa ON

states that;

the CANEX "Yukon" hat is authorized for Winter OPD Headress use however, none of the Canex's carry it and haven't for at least a year.

I would like to know how I am supposed to get one of these hats if no Canex carries it or how can I get a Yukon hat that is authorized to wear.  For those that don't know the Yukon hat looks like the brown fur hats the RCMP wears.

Thanks


----------



## Occam (24 Jan 2010)

Merely stating the obvious here, but have you brought it up to your CoC?


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2010)

For the hat, scroll almost down to the very bottom of the link.

Vern

http://www.carletonuniforms.com/police.aro


----------



## rocksteady (24 Jan 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Merely stating the obvious here, but have you brought it up to your CoC?



Yes, my shift IC did not know the procedure to submit clothing issues or make these types of inquiries.


----------



## rocksteady (24 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> For the hat, scroll almost down to the very bottom of the link.
> 
> Vern
> 
> http://www.carletonuniforms.com/police.aro



Is this Yukon hat authorized for use?


----------



## Occam (24 Jan 2010)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> Yes, my shift IC did not know the procedure to submit clothing issues or make these types of inquiries.



Did your shift I/C think to escalate the query to his/her boss?  Usually once these types of questions hit the WO/MWO level, they get answered pretty reliably.  If the shift I/C just said he didn't know, and let it end there, someone needs to kick him/her in their leaf.


----------

